# Help Peacock Identification



## macland (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello! I am new to the hobby and got this fish from LFS who identified it as a peacock Cichlid. I am mixing it with OBs and some Lemon Jakes (zebra dither) and it is very aggressive. I have searched online and have not found a peacock Cichlid with this full red/orange color. Can anyone with more experience identify? Thanks!


----------



## Sharath (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, it's definitely a Peacock Cichlid.
I can see that their eyes are red in colour, so it's an Albino Fire Red Peacock.


----------



## macland (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Darla4022 (Aug 4, 2020)

i believe its a strawberry peacock. I have one very similar to that one.


----------

